# best value for hdtv?



## waywoos (Mar 14, 2004)

i just bought new hdtv and want to get hdtv reciever.

im trying to get 6000 unit but realizing they are very expensive.
newer units i think are problem plagued.

is dtv worth looking at and what are recievers going for? hdtv of course.

can someone give me little info maybe on what is better deal and so on.
thanks for any info someone can give me.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

The more you pay the better they get, thats what I find. Most DirecTV HD receivers are made by top class companies I think they are all well made you can check out the specs at expert satellite at the link below.
Remember there is always VoOM for HD, good luck, DirecTV is a much better deal, I install and have both and I like DirecTV much better.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I also would say do not go with Dish Network for HD. They have the most problematic receivers on the market. Voom also has their own problems, but they getting better everyday. I would go with DirecTV for HD, they have the best HD receivers, (the HD DirecTivo is the best HD DVR on the market) are commited to offering more HD channels when thay have the space to do so this summer, and have said they will have 15-20 HD channels by year end, plus they will be adding locals in HD by satellite starting next year.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

If you go with DTV for HD, stay away from the Hughes E86. It runs hot and is prone to tuner failures. I made the mistake of buying it to get HD on a shoestring budget. Big mistake.


----------

